
Google's AI can tell when someone is peeping at your phone - joeyespo
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/28/google-over-the-shoulder-face-detection/
======
mannewalis
Why not track the owners eyes and only render the part of the screen they are
looking at? Instant security.

